# HELP!! Unfixable Problem?? Steering Wheel Shakes!!



## xtrl (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay I feel like offering a reward for anyone who can fox this problem...

My 05 xtrail has a shake in the steering wheel... my "All season" tires started to shake...got them balanced and an alignment done...still shook. Took car to Nissan and they rebalanced the tired...replaced a wheel bearing and aligned it again...and told me I had a broken belt in a tire. So I put my winter tires on and the shake is better, but still there. It seems to come and go a bit too... IM GOING CRAZY! What can it be? Everything is tight. Its only in the steering wheel...rims are factory and in perfect shape.

Thanks...

Joe


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Joe,

Does the steering shake when you apply the brakes or during normal driving?


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

xtrl said:


> Okay I feel like offering a reward for anyone who can fox this problem...
> 
> My 05 xtrail has a shake in the steering wheel... my "All season" tires started to shake...got them balanced and an alignment done...still shook. Took car to Nissan and they rebalanced the tired...replaced a wheel bearing and aligned it again...and told me I had a broken belt in a tire. So I put my winter tires on and the shake is better, but still there. It seems to come and go a bit too... IM GOING CRAZY! What can it be? Everything is tight. Its only in the steering wheel...rims are factory and in perfect shape.
> 
> ...


Make sure your winter tires are balanced. Have them put the wheels that requires the least weight on the front and the wheels that requires the most weight on the rear. When you replace your "all season tires" ask the tire place to do the same. 

You could also ask them to spin the wheel on the balancer without the tire on it first (Before they balance them). This way you can see which one is out slightly. You might be surprised how bad they can be.


----------



## xtrl (Mar 26, 2009)

aussietrail said:


> Joe,
> 
> Does the steering shake when you apply the brakes or during normal driving?


No...and it has new rotors...


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

If you took it to the dealer they should have asked you if you wanted the tires road forced. Excessive road force will cause vibrations,noise and pre-mature wear do to excessive forced. You would be suprised how many tires randomly go outta specs and cause people to complian.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Just throwing it out there, tie rod ends?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

If the shaking alters with different speeds it still sounds like wheel balance is causing the trouble. How many miles have the front shocks done? Soft shocks would magnify the problem.


----------



## colos (Aug 9, 2009)

Having suffered something very similar recently, check the dual-mass flywheel/clutch assembly. If the flywheel is faulty the engine vibration will transmit through the transmission. This is a known fault.


----------



## wpgxtrail (Dec 28, 2009)

*Similar issue*

Over Christmas we got a fair amount of snow around Winnipeg.
When traveling there was quite a bit of snow on the road that was pulling the vehicle from side to side.
On Boxing Day (after they had cleared the roads) I notice that the steering wheel had a bad shimmy even at low speeds. I thought I had thrown a weight or a problem had developed with one of my winter tires (new this year).
At one point I decided to switch from auto 4X4 to 2WD. Once I did this the shimmy disappeared.
I switched back to auto 4X4 and the problem has not reoccurred.
Any ideas if I have a real problem or is it just winter playing havoc with my 05 Xtrail?


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Steering wheel shake + heavy snow usually = snow caught inside rim. But if it disappeared as soon as you threw the switch, then its probably something to do with the rear drive shaft.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

tbk said:


> Steering wheel shake + heavy snow usually = snow caught inside rim. But if it disappeared as soon as you threw the switch, then its probably something to do with the rear drive shaft.


Snow caught inside the rim is a good point. I had something similar after off roading. Only it was mud and clay compacted inside the wheel and it dried. I had to take the wheel off and use a hammer to get it out. (this was on a mazda b2600)


----------



## eikcolg (Jan 17, 2010)

*Simular Issues*

Hi
I have a similar issue. 

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/158234-random-severe-vibration-drive-line-problem.html#post1298800

Just wondering if you have resolved your issue, and what the outcome was.

Thanks.


----------

